# Ampli Pioneer 80W necesito ayuda con el pbc.



## alemayol (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola estimados colegas esta tarde un amigo me trajo un Home5.1 Pioxxxx. tenia solo el fusible quemado y revisando mirando el frente del equipo decia 80W x6 rms asique me puse un buen rato a copiar el diagrama de una salida porque suena una varvaridad realmente, y pense en subir el diagrama que hise aver si entre todos me pueden ayudar a hacerle un pbc y el diagrama bien echo con algun programa ya que no tengo ningun programa para hacerlo una ves me baje uno y nunca lo entendi. y de paso lo comparto con ustedes para que lo armen y lo disfruten suena espectacular !!! 

Tenia pensado tambien quizas podramos mejorar el circuito como por ejemplo ponerle 
2 c3281 y 2 a1943 modificar algunos valores para poder alimentarlo con mas tension y
sacarle un poco mas de jugo... pero esto es lo de menos lo importante es compartirlo
con ustedes....

el diagrama lo hise en una hoja y lo arregle un poco con el paint !! para que lo entiendan bien 
respondo sus comentarios  

Diagrama...



mas grande: http://imageshack.us/f/12/sinttulolmf.png/



mas grande: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2188/sinttulo3ai.png


----------



## djwash (Ago 1, 2011)

A simple vista parece que alguien estuvo jugando con fósforos jeje es broma...

Se entiende, mas o menos, me animo a hacerle el PCB, o por lo menos intentarlo, mañana subo la primera versión del pcb a ver que opinan, ahora no puedo porque en el teléfono no tengo el eagle...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 1, 2011)

Esta re feo es verdad pero que voy a hacer :S 

Bueno gracias djwash


----------



## zopilote (Ago 1, 2011)

La señal de entrada se va toda a tierra. Es el unico error que diviso. Por el uso del doble diferencial, y algunas resistencias es igual al amplificador 100 x 100 integrado de tupolev.
Si lo quieres construir y te haz tomado el tiempo de relevar el circuito ya tienes un poco para ponerlo a pertinax.



















Etolipoz


----------



## alemayol (Ago 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias zopilote y eso que lo mire como 20 veses :/ lo mire tanto que me perdi Aqui lo subi bien 



Mas grande: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/2786/sinttulolmf.png

Querido colega *zopilote* ahora vamos bien?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Sobre que impedancia trabaja?
Con 60V de fuente y 8 ohm entrega unos eficientes 40W de muy buena calidad, con 4 y puede llegar a los 80W con una calidad menor


----------



## alemayol (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola pandacba ai medi los parlantes son de 4ohms y bastante pesaditos !! 
una pregunta alguien lo puede simular o algo aver si lo copie bien :/.. 
Graciass


----------

